# PEN Anschluß auf N-Schiene?



## Bitte_ein_Bit (7 März 2011)

Hallo allerseits,
seit längerem habe ich keine Installationen mehr durchgeführt...
Jetzt stell ich mir folgende Frage:

Im TN-C-S Netz klemme ich den blauen PEN Leiter auf die N-Schiene, dann lege ich eine blanke Ader als PEN Brücke zur PE-Schiene.

Ich kann mich aber noch erinnern, das damals mein Dozent uns beigebracht hat, das man den PEN Leiter auf die PE-Schiene aufklemmt, von dort eine Ader auf die N-Schiene montiert. Das hat den Hintergrund, wenn man den Isolationswiderstand der Anlage misst, muss man ja die Brücke entfernen, und wenn man das wieder anklemmen vergisst, dann ist die Anlage immer noch am Schutzleiter dran, im falle eines Körperschlusses,
was sagt ihr dazu???


----------



## Controllfreak (7 März 2011)

Wenn der PEN auf der PE-Schiene hängt und man die Brücke vergisst kannst Du evtl. auch einen Teil Deiner am Netz angeschlossenen Geräte vergessen. 
-> Schwebender Sternpunkt

Vergessen ist immer schlecht


----------



## Air-Wastl (7 März 2011)

*ACK*

Ich kenn es auch nur so das Der Pen zuerst auf die PE Schiene geklemmt wird. Steht auch als Schaltbild in jedem Tabellenbuch so das der
PE(N) Durchgehend ist und der N Abgegriffren wird.


MFG Wastl


----------



## Wu Fu (7 März 2011)

Ich kenns auch so, zuerst mit dem PEN auf PE und dann eine Brücke auf N.
Sicherheit vor Funktion ist der Leitsatz.


----------



## knabi (7 März 2011)

Der PEN-Leiter darf auch nicht blau sein, sondern grün/gelb mit blauer Markierung. Und er führt immer auf eine PE(N)-Klemme (-schiene), von dort wird der N abgezweigt, und nicht umgekehrt.

Guß

Holger


----------



## IBFS (7 März 2011)

knabi schrieb:


> Der PEN-Leiter darf auch nicht blau sein, sondern grün/gelb mit blauer Markierung. Und er führt immer auf eine PE(N)-Klemme (-schiene), von dort wird der N abgezweigt, und nicht umgekehrt.



Da gibt es so einen schönes VDE-BUCH, das sollte man sich nicht nur 
unters Kopfkissen legen, sondern ab und zu auch mal hineinschauen 

Frank


----------



## The Spirit (11 März 2011)

bezugsquelle?


----------



## Mobi (11 März 2011)

Schau mal in die VDE 0100, da müsste das drin stehen.


----------



## IBFS (11 März 2011)

The Spirit schrieb:


> bezugsquelle?



http://www.amazon.de/0100-Praxis-We...8672/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299869996&sr=8-1


----------

